# Which TV would you pick for free?



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Have to pick just one TV, for free- one is :

https://www.crutchfield.com/S-s47LmnUfpBi/p_305LNR329/Samsung-LN-R329D.html

32", from about 2005. the other is :

https://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-VO320E-32-Inch-720p-HDTV/product-reviews/B002ATBEVI

also 32", but from 2009-2010. Any opinions appreciated!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Is there a chance to view them operating side by side?

If so pick whichever has the best picture.

I personally have a Magnavox, built in DVD, 

Samsung has always been good, (your crutchfeld link).


ED


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I've never been impressed with Vizio in side to side comparisons. If I was looking to pick between those 2, I'd take the Samsung.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, you can buy a brand new 32" tv now for a little over a $100. Tossing out a old one around here cost $40. Is this a gift, or a ingenious way to get rid of old electronics....................or both?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Yodaman said:


> Well, you can buy a brand new 32" tv now for a little over a $100. Tossing out a old one around here cost $40. Is this a gift, or a ingenious way to get rid of old electronics....................or both?


I know theyre not new, but I dont consider them old either. Not yet. Also, a $100 32" tv is only for absolute junk brands. 

Not so around here- one can bring an old TV to the disposal site for free. Too bad one has to pay $40 to dump one- thats an incentive to unscrupulous persons pollute and dump a tv on the side of the street.....just a side note.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

The vizio is hooked up . I can unhook and try the Samsung, what the heck.......


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

youre are lucky if they still work, ive seen a lot of them that dont work more than 5 years without problem!


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

To help you choose ....

One problem with many less expensive TVs is not enough input ports.

If you (know what S-video is) and have a source (such as a S-VHS VCR) that uses S-video then the TV should have a separate port (including red and white audio input jacks) for the S-video. If you have a source (such as an analog camcorder) that would need a composite (yellow) jack, then the TV should have another separate port (including red and white audio jacks) for that. And yet another port with two reds, a white, a green, and a blue jack for component video.

With shared ports (e.g the one and only yellow jack, the S-video jack, one red, one white in the same group) you cannot use A-B switches so you can leave one source connected (even when turned off) when you want to use a source with another format of input.

Most of us use just one kind of input, HDMI, so this limitation might not be a problem. Two inputs of the same kind, including HDMI, will coexist in the same port with an A-B switch. But if it is needed to drag out a legacy piece of equipment, there could be inconvenience without enough input ports.


----------



## lorie86 (Aug 9, 2017)

I'd pick the Vizio, simply because it's a more recent model.


----------



## gladesteen (Aug 20, 2017)

I also like Vizio. They are good when adjusted correctly. Check out www.avsforum.com for more info than you ever wanted to know.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I wouldn't go near a Samsung.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Flip a coin.


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a 15 year old Samsung that looks as good as my 5 year old Vizio. I must have good luck with TVs because before that I had a Mitsubishi tube type TV that was still going strong after 18 years. I finally junked it because I wanted to join the HD world.


----------

